
GraphQL editor – Visual node editor for GraphQL - aexol
https://github.com/graphql-editor/graphql-editor
======
aexol
Many things changed from the latest release:

\- visual schema explorer tool for searching exact types

\- added auto generation from left ot right side without clicking the button

\- corrected autocomplete libs

\- added free tier to GraphQL Editor cloud version so you can create namespace
and 2 projects

